# Early KA24DE vs. Late KA24DE



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Simple question: 

Are there any differences between a KA24DE from my 92 and the KA from a 98?

And why does it seem that all turbo kits from major manufactures are aimed at the late model KA's???

Why Damn them why!!!??!!

Not to say you cant get a KA-t for my 92.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

KA24DE from a 92=OBD I 
KA24DE from a 98=OBD II
that's for starters...and there are different cams and a different head if I am correct.(please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, I heard the S13 KA has a more aggresive cam than the S14. Infact I heard its a nice upgrade for your S14.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Figures...the S14 was probably lighter, so it needed a little less power.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

91-93 cams had a longer duration
s14s are HEAVIER
A slightly more free flowing/better intake manifold

the head and motor itself are identical otherwise


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

DOH! It looks like most of my questions are answered in the KA turbo sticky. Sorry about that! 

You can trash this post now.


----------

